# Quelle imprimante multifonctions Choisir [1] !...



## Tiramisu (12 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour a tutti,

Je souhaite aquérir une imprimante multifonction, mais je ne sais laquelle...
HP pour la qualité de ses impressions
Canon pour un bon rapport coût / rapidité...
Et les pilotes os x ?
etc...

Quelqu'un aurait il des conseils à me donner ?
Un critère important pour moi : le prix.

Merci,


----------



## tarti (12 Janvier 2004)

J'ai une HP d145 depuis 1 an.
Driver énorme, une vrai galère (c'est la réception de fax qui posait pb) sous OS 9 mais avec Jaguar puis Panther... que du bonheur.
Je connais pas bien la gamme actuelle mais à l'usage je te conseille de payer un peu plus pour une version avec carte réseau. Je l'ai achetée bien plus tard et question rapidité et fiabilité, c'est autre chose que l'USB.
L'imprimante est partagée avec 3 Mac &amp; 1 Win XP.

Cerise sur le gateau, la version réseau du driver pour XP ne gère pas les fonctions de fax et de scan alors que sur OS X oui.

Par contre question cartouche, c'est cher, très cher et il n'y a pas de 'compatible' pour ce modèle.

J'ai un client chez qui j'utilise une Brother (réputée pour ses machines à coudre). Cela fonctionne très bien avec le Mac et surtout il y a 3 cartouches couleur séparées et qui sont bien moins chères.


----------



## golf (13 Janvier 2004)

Sans hésiter une Tout-en-Un HP...


----------



## Tiramisu (14 Janvier 2004)

Je suis d'accord en ce qui concerne la qualité des imprimantes HP. J'avais une 5550 du temps où j'étais encore en France et effectivement, c'était super. Mais le prix des cartouches fait mal... très mal !!!
Et Canon semble mieux se positionner de ce côté-là. Et en plus les impressions sont beaucoup plus rapides.
Seulement elles sont plus chères. Je sais on peut pas tout avoir.

Pour l'instant, j'hésite entre ces deux modèles :

1) HP PSC 1210 (99$) 
2) Canon MP360 (150$), mais apparemment les cartouches sont séparées... 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà acheté un de ces modèles ?
Quelqu'un a t-il une Epson récente ?


----------



## tarti (14 Janvier 2004)

Mais ce ne sont pas des multi-fonctions ? (fax, scan, copieur, imprimante...café)

Nb : l'écart de prix de la machine doit etre relativisé par le cout des cartouches.
Sur la HP je sais de quoi je parle.


----------



## Tiramisu (14 Janvier 2004)

Nb : l'écart de prix de la machine doit etre relativisé par le cout des cartouches.
Sur la HP je sais de quoi je parle.   

--&gt; C'est justement ce qui me fait hésiter... Mais l'achat d'une seule cartouche pour la Canon MP360 ne me semble pas économique non plus... En  plus, en l'absence de tests, j'ai du mal à m'apercevoir de la qualité de ce produit. Puis cette canon est vraiment énorme !
En revanche, j'ai trouvé un site où il y a pas mal de tests d'imprimantes 
ici : http://www.tomshardware.fr/articleperiph.php?IdArticle=470&amp;NumPage=1 on trouve un test de la plupart des imprimantes du marché, dernières nouveautés exceptés

Et là : http://www.tomshardware.fr/articleperiph.php?IdArticle=319&amp;NumPage=1 un comparatif des multifonctions 1er prix.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Janvier 2004)

Tiramisu a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tutti,
> 
> Je souhaite aquérir une imprimante multifonction, mais je ne sais laquelle...
> HP pour la qualité de ses impressions
> Canon pour un bon rapport coût / rapidité...



Et EPSON c'est du poulet ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Très franchement (je jure sur la tête de Golf que je ne touche aucune comission de la part d'EPSON 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) l'EPSON CX3200 (entrée de gamme) est une excellente affaire (qualité d'impression béton, nouvelle gamme avec tous les avantages .. etc)







La 5200 et la 6400 ne sont pas en reste non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_Voilà voilà .. Et pour les consommables .. passe sur Tribumac certaines personnes vendent des cartouches toutes neuves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## Komac (14 Janvier 2004)

J'ai une HP PSC 1210 et j'en suis plutôt content... modèle pas trop cher et  assez fiable, driver et tableau de commande simple...


----------



## melaure (14 Janvier 2004)

Y aurait-il une multifonction qui en plus scanne correctement les diapos ?


----------



## golf (14 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et EPSON c'est du poulet ?


J'ai deux a prioris contre Epson :
- ils ont trop trainé les pieds à l'arrivée de Mac Os X et largement dépassé la limite du foutage de gueule des clients...
- les pilotes Os X Epson sont en permanence critiqués dans noc colonnes et Epson France se fout du monde dans le suivi des mà j...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Janvier 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai deux a prioris contre Epson :
> - ils ont trop trainé les pieds à l'arrivée de Mac Os X et largement dépassé la limite du foutage de gueule des clients...



Rien à voir avec le fait que les multifonctions EPSON sont de bons produits. On croirait entendre Melaure pester contre Apple parce que les nibooks sont livrés trop tard... celà n'affecte nullement la qualité du produit. 
Heureusement que je suis là tiens ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> - les pilotes Os X Epson sont en permanence critiqués dans noc colonnes et Epson France se fout du monde dans le suivi des mà j...



Certes mais les problèmes survennus et recensés par mes soins surviennent souvent sur Panther... à qui la faute alors ? EPSON ? Ou Apple ? ... de toute façon je crois que l'on s'égare. Nous ne sommes pas du tout dans le sujet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour discutter politique commerciale, industrille etc ... nous avons d'autres forums. Si çà te tente


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Janvier 2004)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Y aurait-il une multifonction qui en plus scanne correctement les diapos ?



Je coris que la HP citée au dessus le fait. Sinon la CX6400


----------



## patple (15 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Certes mais les problèmes survennus et recensés par mes soins surviennent souvent sur Panther... à qui la faute alors ? EPSON ? Ou Apple ? ... de toute façon je crois que l'on s'égare. Nous ne sommes pas du tout dans le sujet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne vois pas ce qui interdit, même sur ce forum, de dire ce que l'on pense d'un constructeur. J'approuve totalement ce qu'écrit Golf sur la "qualité" des services epson France.

Je vais bientôt acheter une nouvelle imprimante la mienne refusant de fonctionner sous panther parce que epson France refuse de développer le driver de cette machine! Ce ne sera plus une epson.


----------



## golf (15 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Certes mais les problèmes survennus et recensés par mes soins surviennent souvent sur Panther...


Désolé mais les problèmes ont été récurrents depuis l'arrivée de Mac Os X...
Il suffit de suivre ce forum...




			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ...de toute façon je crois que l'on s'égare. Nous ne sommes pas du tout dans le sujet...


C'est pile dans le sujet...

C'est bien le lieu...
Cela s'appelle aussi du consumérisme...


----------



## Tiramisu (15 Janvier 2004)

Bon,

Que l'on s'égare ou non... Merci pour tous vos conseils !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'ai finalement choisi et acheté une HP PSC 1210. 
Mes raisons ?
- j'ai fait confiance à HP pour la qualité et j'ai eu raison... pour ce prix bien entendu (99$ aux US)
- Le tableau de bord est effectivement ultra simple comme l'indique Komac... contrairement aux autres
- elle est petite... là aussi rien à voir avec les monstres canon et Epson... puis j'ai pas beaucoup de place...  
- Et les consommables aux US ont apparemment baissé.

Concernant Epson, j'ai effectivement hésité avec le modèle 3200, jusqu'à ce que je fasse la même photocopie, réalisée aussi avec le modèle au-dessus, 5400 et la HP 1210... juste pour comparer. 
Et j'ai trouvé que la ptit' HP se débrouillait plutôt bien et même mieux que la 3200 mais moins bien que la 5400 qui est plus chère (trop pour moi).

Ici, se sont achevées mes hésitations !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà, du coup je l'ai de puis hier.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et je suis hyper content !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Janvier 2004)

patple a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas ce qui interdit, même sur ce forum, de dire ce que l'on pense d'un constructeur.



Je n'ai nullement dit que c'était interdit .. relis bien mon post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'ai simplement eu peur que l'on en vienne aux lieux communs que tout un chacun peut avoir (HP c'est d'la merde, EPSON ca se bouche tout le temps etc ... Lexmark ca dure deux mois...) 

Et ce n'était que mon opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				patple a dit:
			
		

> Je vais bientôt acheter une nouvelle imprimante la mienne refusant de fonctionner sous panther parce que epson France refuse de développer le driver de cette machine! Ce ne sera plus une epson.



C'est en celà que je pense que le débat devrait et pourrait se poursuivre dans "réagissez" par exemple qui serait plus un sujet de réaction sur le fait qu'EPSON est à la traine sur l'adaptation des pilotes à Panther. Pouvant amener ensuite (comme çà se fait fréquemment pour les FAI) à des envois groupés de lettres, mail à EPSON. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit de suivre ce forum..



Ce que je fais assiduement grand chef 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Cela s'appelle aussi du consumérisme...



V'là c'qui s'passe quand y a plus de papiers aux toilettes : forcés de se servir d'UFC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Tiramisu a dit:
			
		

> Bon,
> 
> Que l'on s'égare ou non... Merci pour tous vos conseils !!



Oui oui donc finissons en alors : nous disons donc ... EPSON 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				patple a dit:
			
		

> J'ai finalement choisi et acheté une HP PSC 1210.



AAAAArghhh dans le dos en plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Reviens !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## patple (15 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> AAAAArghhh dans le dos en plus !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, nooon, nooooon, c'est pas patple qui a volé l'orange du.., non qui a acheté la petite HP.

Patple, il a résolu (en partie) son problème en virant de Panther tout ce qui était relatif à son imprimante et a instalé avec le disque Jaguar le package Epson précédent.

 Moyennant quoi, j'ai sur Panther mes réglages d'antan et mon imprimante refonctionne, donc pas d'achat pour l'instant cher Finn_Atlas





D'ailleurs tu t'en fous et tu as parfaitement raison


----------



## melaure (16 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je coris que la HP citée au dessus le fait. Sinon la CX6400



Okay je vais chercher une doc. Merci.


----------



## Tiramisu (16 Janvier 2004)

Okay je vais chercher une doc. Merci. 

[/QUOTE]

Non désolé... si c'est bien de la HP PSC 1210 que tu parles...
Pas de possibilité, à ma connaissance (je ne l'ai que depuis si peu de temps), de scanner les diapos... 
si ce n'est en scannant normalement puis en invertissant l'image dans photoshop... mais ça tout scanner le fait.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Janvier 2004)

a moins que Melaure ne parlait d'une doc pour la 6400  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca j'ai en stock


----------



## Komac (17 Janvier 2004)

Tiramisu a dit:
			
		

> Bon,
> 
> Que l'on s'égare ou non... Merci pour tous vos conseils !!
> 
> ...



Je pense que tu en sera satisfait... (la compacité du modèle était aussi un critère pour le choix, j'ai un pti studio comme appart.)
De plus je crois que les cartouches de HP sont plus chère parce qu'elles ont la tête d'écriture incluse, donc les buses ne s'encrassent pas et l'imprimante dure (théoriquement) plus longtemps...


----------



## Gillou (18 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour,
J'ai besoin d'une imprimante pour la maison. 
Pas des gros besoins en noir et blanc. Pas des gros besoins non plus en couleur, mais de bonne qualite de preference. 
Est-ce que l' HP PSC 1110 est de bonne qualite pour cet usage limite?

J'ai besoin de votre opinion sur ce modele car on me le propose gratuitement (carte de credit). Vu qu'une bonne imprimante de maison peut se trouver ici a HK pour 120 Euros, je peux aussi m'en acheter une si la PSC 1110 est vraiment nulle.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Janvier 2004)

Moi j'ai un PSC 1200 et j'en suis content, mais faut dire que je suis pas exigeant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sur du papier photo, c'est pas mal mais mieux vaut être à 15 cm de la feuille.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Janvier 2004)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> De plus je crois que les cartouches de HP sont plus chère parce qu'elles ont la tête d'écriture incluse, donc les buses ne s'encrassent pas et l'imprimante dure (théoriquement) plus longtemps...



Vrai. C'est plus cher à l'achat des cartouches chez HP.
Faux : les buses s'encrassent quand même. Je suppose que tu sous-entendait le fait qu'EPSON (Canon aussi le fait sur certains modèles ) possède la tête d'écriture directement sur l'imprimante et donc les problèmes bien connus. Toutefois celà est _prévu_ : il suffit juste de faire fonctionner son imprimante (au moins une fois/semaine) et de la nettoyer par les méthodes d'usage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour la durée de l'imprimante, il suffit de l'entretenir.


----------



## golf (19 Janvier 2004)

Les outils de maintenance, soft et hard, de HP (Boîte à outils HP) fonctionnent parfaitement sous X


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Janvier 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les outils de maintenance, soft et hard, de HP (Boîte à outils HP) fonctionnent parfaitement sous X



On a jamais dit le contraire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_ok j'arrete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## mercutio (23 Janvier 2004)

Pour revenir au sujet d'origine j'hésite également:

Une Lexmark X 1150 (avantage du prix, je l'ai vu à 89 euros)
Une HP 1110
Une HP 1210
autre ? tout en restant autour des 100 euros svp.


Mes besoins sont surtout bureautique (je dois envoyer des cv...), voire siortir quelques photos ou jaquettes (très peu)

Les HP me plaisent car elle sont compactes mais sont plus chères.
Quid des consommables (parce qe c pas donné) et des drivers sous panther avec ibook G4 ?

Merci


----------



## golf (23 Janvier 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> ...HP 1210...


Suite à une demande id elle a les faveurs d'un certain nombre de membres de Macgé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour,

Au risque de me répéter, ....la C64 d'EPSON à 89 euros environ remporte mes faveurs : (moins rapide que sa cadette la C84 mais souvent beaucoup moins chere. Je trouve d'ailleurs que la différence de prix n'est pas justifiée).
Très bonne qualité d'impression (la plus haute résolution du marché, jet d'encre ou laser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : j'ai imprimé des photos couleurs et le résultat est assez  _impressionnant_





En ce qui concerne les autres, je ne connais pas


----------



## Patrick75 (26 Janvier 2004)

Bonsoir

Je te conseille la HP PSC 1350 que je viens d'acquérir..en gros c'est la nouvelle version de la 1210 dont on parle plus haut mais en plus avec Impression Photo Ret IV, plus rapide, impression sans marge et surtout lecteur de carte mémoire photos (Compact Flash, SD, MMC, XD, Memory Stick etc..). Ce lecteur de carte te permet de faire des impressions directes mais en plus de rapatrier tes photos numériques directement sous iPhoto...très fort..et le tout pour EUR 50 de plus (179 au lieu de 129)


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Au risque de me répéter, ....la C64 d'EPSON à 89 euros environ remporte mes faveurs [...]
> En ce qui concerne les autres, je ne connais pas



c'est bien pour ça que j'ai des doutes sur l'objectivité du propos ..


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Janvier 2004)

florentdesvosges  a dit:
			
		

> ACHETEZ DU EPSON !
> ACHETEZ DU EPSON !
> c'est bien pour ça que j'ai des doutes sur l'objectivité du propos ..


 ACHETEZ DU EPSON !  
QUand je dis que je ne connais pas, je sous entend que je ne connais pas vraiment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 même si j'ai pas mal bossé et imprimé sous epson, je sais rester objectif et ne fait jamais de messages subliminaux   ACHETEZ DU EPSON !  
Ce que je veux dire, c'est que par rapport à d'autres impressions, je n'ai jamais vu une photo aussi bien imprimé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ACHETEZ DU EPSON !  

_je suis sérieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ mais pas crédible !!!!


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ACHETEZ DU EPSON !


----------



## BioSS (27 Janvier 2004)

J'ai un gros souci sous Panther. Epson 680 (c correct mais pas multifonction (même si elle fait le café..))
Impression ultra-lente, barre d'avancement dans le centre d'impression ne dépassant jamais 1%, impossibilité d'ouvrir l'utilitaire (et donc de connaître l'état des cartouches... etc...))..

Une soluce ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un gros souci sous Panther. Epson 680 (c correct mais pas multifonction (même si elle fait le café..))
> Impression ultra-lente, barre d'avancement dans le centre d'impression ne dépassant jamais 1%, impossibilité d'ouvrir l'utilitaire (et donc de connaître l'état des cartouches... etc...))..
> 
> Une soluce ?



Lors de l'installation as tu bien tout coché si tu as fait une installation personnalisée ? (les drivers pour la 680 se situe sur l'option n°2 qui est non cochée par défaut .. je m'en suis aperçu récemment)


----------



## BioSS (4 Février 2004)

RAAAAH NOOONN !!
Dis moi que tu déconne !
Je dois tout réinstaller ou y a un moyen ?


----------



## kabeha (5 Février 2004)

Est-ce que tous les modèles cités font photocopie et fax indépendants ?
Sinon lesquels, je ne trouve pas très clairs les descriptifs à ce sujet surtout pour les fonctions Fax.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Février 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> RAAAAH NOOONN !!
> Dis moi que tu déconne !
> Je dois tout réinstaller ou y a un moyen ?



ca je ne sais pas .. ca dépasse mes compétences 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que tous les modèles cités font photocopie et fax indépendants ?
> Sinon lesquels, je ne trouve pas très clairs les descriptifs à ce sujet surtout pour les fonctions Fax.



Non .. Enfin du moins pas dans les modèles epson que j'ai cité pour le fax : sinon la C3200 5400 et 6400 sont des "tout-en-un" donc photocopieurs en quelque sorte. Mais pas de fax.


----------



## Antiphon (4 Mars 2004)

Que penser des imprimantes multifonctions, qui font scanner, photocopieuse, télécopieuse, et bien sûr imprimante? J'ai du mal à comprendre l'intérêt de ce multifonction hardware par rapport au multifonction software, parce qu'une imprimante classique et un bon scanner peuvent aussi suffire à remplir ces tâches? Il y a sans doute une plus grande facilité à utiliser un périphérique indépendant en groupe, mais une machine qui fait tout, lorsqu'elle tombe en panne, nous manque certainement plus En un mot comment se décider? Multiplier les machines (une télécopieuse, une imprimante, un scanner), n'avoir qu'une machine (télécopieuse, imprimante et scanner) ou avoir un scanner et une imprimante avec des logiciels adéquats pour tout faire?


----------



## takamaka (4 Mars 2004)

moi je m'en sers dans un cadre professionnel et j'avoue que c'est bien pratique maintenant il est vrai que l'on se sert essentiellement de la fonction imprimante... seul bémol : la vitesse indiquée par le fabricant est souvent en-deçà de la réalité...


----------



## FANREM (4 Mars 2004)

Aujourd'hui, il en existe des bonnes sur le marché, ce qui n'etait pas le cas il n'y a pas si longtemps. Ce que je reproche aux systemes tout en un, c'est que rien n'est optimisé. En effet, si tu es graphiste et que tu accordes la plus grande importance au scanner, tu risques d'etre decu par les performances des multifonctions par rapport a un scanner meme de gamme moyenne. Idem, si tu es photographe, etc... Par ailleurs, si un element vient a te lacher, il vaut mieux avoir 2 appareils separes. Sans oublier que lorsque tu choisis individuellement, tu peux tres bien choisir un scanner premier prix et une super imprimante photo - ou laser rapide -, si c'est ce qui correspond a tes besoins.
Pour moi, le reel avantage concerne l'encombrement, et le fait déavoir un seul appareil a parametrer - mais avec un Mac cet argument presente moins de poids.
Pour conclure, il y a un comparatif complet de 13 multifonctions dans PC Magazine de mars 2004, et ce sont les memes appareils sur Mac. Un des meilleurs choix dans cette gamme : Epson RX 500


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2004)

Si elle fait pas le café, ça vaux rien


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Mars 2004)

Le multifonction présente plus d'avantages que d'inconvénients je pense.

L'argument de l'optimisation tombe un peu à l'eau car, comme le souligne Fanrem la qualité des multifonctions est assez "bonne" désormais. Je pense au multifonction d'HP, et aussi aux derniers de chez Epson : la résolution de scan (pour prendre un exemple de caractéristiques techniques) est sensiblement identique à celle de scanners indépendants.

Un autre avantage est, pour les multifonctions, de ne pas avoir à passer par l'ordinateur pour scanner et imprimer. A priori, gain de temps donc.

Maintenant en ce qui concerne l'argument de la "panne", cette réticence me fait penser à celle de l'achat d'un combi "télé-magnéto" (ou télé-dvd mais je ne sais pas si celà existe) où l'on entend des opinions tels que "oui mais si latélé tombe en panne tu peux plus te servir de ton magnéto ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " .. notons qu'il est difficile d'utiliser un magnéto sans télé aussi .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Personnellement je trouve celà assez bizarre voire pervers comme raison d'achat ou de non achat d'un combiné ou "tout-en-un" : quand j'achète un produit, je l'achète pour sa qualité .. je ne me demande pas ce que je ferais s'il tombe en panne..enfin du moins pas dans l'immédiat. mais je comprend aisément que l'on puisse s'atarder sur celà. (à noter toutefois que si l'une des 2 fonctions tombe en panne, on peut toujours temporairement se servir de l'autre, celà va de soi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

En plus de l'aspect pratique du multifonction, il y a selon moi un gain d'espace. D'espace, car lorsque l'on y réfléchi, une imprimante et un scanner posé l'un à coté de l'autre (selon l'agencement du bureau) prend nettement plus de place qu'un "gros" multifonction (là aussi tout dépend du multifon.. je pense notamment au "tout-en-un de chez Lexmark ... presque plus gros que mon mac ... vraiment un gros paquebot ce truc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Après c'est selon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est vrai que l'achat d'un tel périphérique pose pas mal de question et fait souvent appel à de nombreux lieux communs.

La question d'Antiphon est interessante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





à tout hasard, je redonne le lien d'un sujet où l'on parlait des différentes imprimantes multifonctions à choisir pour OS X


----------



## Anonyme. (14 Mars 2004)

La Canon Mp360 est tout simplement M_A_G_N_I_F_I_Q_U_E !

Le design est soigné, l'impression tout autant, et la numérisation encore plus.







_un client heureux_


----------



## FANREM (14 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> cette réticence me fait penser à celle de l'achat d'un combi "télé-magnéto" (ou télé-dvd mais je ne sais pas si celà existe)


Ca a existé essentiellement chez Thomson et Samsung, mais ils ont vite arrete. Comme en micro, cela ne vaut pas vraiment le coup. 
Les combis Tv / Scope sont essentiellement destines aux residences secondaires, ou aux chambres d'enfants. Dans les faits, c'est ce qui se passe
Il en est de meme avec les multifonctions, ils sont destines a des utilisateurs de base - sans vouloir etre pejoratif.
Quant au SAV, si ton scanner est HS, avec 2 appareils tu peux tout de meme continuer a imprimer. et je ne parle pas du fait de la disponibilité des pieces detachees... et du caractere jetable des appareil actuels en panne.


----------



## kabeha (18 Mai 2004)

Je suis à la recherche d'une multifonction qui puisse servir occasionnellement de copieur et de télécopieur autonome, ordi éteint, ou pour les personnes qui ne veulent se servir de l'ordi.
Ce n'est pas très clair dans les descriptifs sur les sites de HP ou EPSON.
Chez CANON la MP 390 semble correspondre, mais dans les systèmes reconnus, ils ne parlent que de Windows.
Quelqu'un aurait-il un produit à me conseiller ou une marque à tout le moins ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## golf (18 Mai 2004)

Le sujet a déjà été évoqué dans nos colonnes... 



			
				Antiphon a dit:
			
		

> Que penser des imprimantes multifonctions...


Les raisons sont multiples... dont la première et non des moindre :


			
				FANREM a dit:
			
		

> ...Pour moi, le reel avantage concerne l'encombrement, et le fait déavoir un seul appareil a parametrer...


Et le post de Finn_Atlas complète bien le tableau...




			
				FANREM a dit:
			
		

> ...Ce que je reproche aux systemes tout en un, c'est que rien n'est optimisé. En effet, si tu es graphiste et que tu accordes la plus grande importance au scanner, tu risques d'etre decu par les performances des multifonctions par rapport a un scanner meme de gamme moyenne. Idem, si tu es photographe, etc...


C'est de moins en moins vrai mais de toute façon il ne faut pas tout mélanger, une intégré s'adresse à des besoins polyvalents pas à des besoins pointus !...




			
				FANREM a dit:
			
		

> ...Pour conclure, il y a un comparatif complet de 13 multifonctions dans PC Magazine de mars 2004, et ce sont les memes appareils sur Mac. Un des meilleurs choix dans cette gamme : Epson RX 500


Seul bémol à cet essai, les pilotes diffèrent totalement et une bécane perçu excellente pour PC peut s'avérer moyenne avec un Mac à cause de la médiocrité de son pilote ; et vice-versa...


Prendre sa décision revient à se poser les bonnes questions sur l'adéquation besoins/budget/place...


nb 





			
				bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> ...Ce n'est pas très clair dans les descriptifs sur les sites de HP ou EPSON...


Pour ce qui concerne HP, c'est clair, tout est ici... 
Globalement la gamme la plus adaptée et la mieux pourvue en pilotes X de qualité est la gamme HP...


----------



## kabeha (25 Mai 2004)

et Brother ?
Personne n'en parle.Pourtant compatible OS X.


----------



## FANREM (25 Mai 2004)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> et Brother ?
> Personne n'en parle.Pourtant compatible OS X.


Un autre test : 60 millions de consommateurs Fev 2004
la Brother MFC 4820 C est la moins bonne de tout le comparatif

les 2 meilleures : Canon MP 730 photo et HP PSC 2175
Si tu veux le detail des tests, je te les donne en MP


----------



## woulf (25 Mai 2004)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis à la recherche d'une multifonction qui puisse servir occasionnellement de copieur et de télécopieur autonome, ordi éteint, ou pour les personnes qui ne veulent se servir de l'ordi.
> Ce n'est pas très clair dans les descriptifs sur les sites de HP ou EPSON.
> Chez CANON la MP 390 semble correspondre, mais dans les systèmes reconnus, ils ne parlent que de Windows.
> Quelqu'un aurait-il un produit à me conseiller ou une marque à tout le moins ?
> Merci d'avance.



J'utilise à la maison un HP PSC2210, qui fait notamment fax, ma foi ça marche pas mal, et en prime elle est compatible rendez vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au bureau j'ai récemment remplacé ma stylus 790 par une HP1210, dont je suis très satisfait de la qualité d'impression en mode normal, bien meilleure que ma vieille epson et la qualité des scans est potable, mais à ce sujet, je suis vraiment "utilisateur de base", j'avoue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et quant à l'objection: si un truc tombe en panne, tu n'as plus rien, je pense qu'il ne faut pas perdre de vue que ce matos (exemple la 1210) à 140 euros, lorsqu'il tombe en rade, il vaut mieux carrément en changer que de le faire réparer (hors garantie s'entend). Je suis le premier à détester cette façon de voir les choses, mais c'est souvent comme ça avec les imprimantes jet d'encre et les scanners "bas de gamme" on va dire. Et la tendance va du grille pain, à la télévision, en passant par la machine à laver


----------



## kabeha (25 Mai 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Un autre test : 60 millions de consommateurs Fev 2004
> la Brother MFC 4820 C est la moins bonne de tout le comparatif
> 
> les 2 meilleures : Canon MP 730 photo et HP PSC 2175
> Si tu veux le detail des tests, je te les donne en MP



J'suis preneur.Merci.



			
				woulf a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise à la maison un HP PSC2210, qui fait notamment fax, ma foi ça marche pas mal, et en prime elle est compatible rendez vous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exact, je viens d'en faire l'expérience avec une Canon S520, l'impression est devenue merdique au bout d'un an, changée ! 

Pour moi, pareil la fonction scanner est très occasionnelle, par contre il me faut un bon fax autonome.


----------



## tarti (25 Mai 2004)

J'utilise une HP d145 depuis 2 ans.
Drivers OS 9 = plantages réguliers.
OS 10.3 : un vrai bonheur, les drivers sont impec.

J'ai ajouté une carte Ethernet et question vitesse c'est génial.
Le fin du fin c'est que toutes les fonctions (scan, impression,etc...) fonctionnent tres bien sous OS 10 alors que la version Windows est limitée à l'impression.
Gain de place, toute la famille l'utilise comme photcopieur ou fax sans meme allumer un ordianteur.
La seule critique : le prix des cartouches dans une machine qui ne comporte qu'une seule cartouche couleur.


----------



## kabeha (25 Mai 2004)

tarti a dit:
			
		

> Gain de place, toute la famille l'utilise comme photcopieur ou fax sans meme allumer un ordianteur.



Exactement ce qu'il me faut.



			
				tarti a dit:
			
		

> La seule critique : le prix des cartouches dans une machine qui ne comporte qu'une seule cartouche couleur.








 ça par contre pas glop


----------



## golf (25 Mai 2004)

tarti a dit:
			
		

> ...La seule critique : le prix des cartouches dans une machine qui ne comporte qu'une seule cartouche couleur.


Certes mais la consommation en cartouche est moindre qu'avec une autre marque...
Et j'ai la nette impression que le rapport prix/capacité des cartouches HP joue en leur faveur...


----------



## woulf (25 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Certes mais la consommation en cartouche est moindre qu'avec une autre marque...
> Et j'ai la nette impression que le rapport prix/capacité des cartouches HP joue en leur faveur...



J'ai la même impression entre les cartouches HP dans la 1210 et les cartouches epson dans une 740 ou une 790 (plus chères à l'achat même...)
Attention toutefois, il me semble que HP vend des cartouches de différentes capacités, ce qui est une bonne idée en soi, mais faut pas se tromper


----------



## pampelune (26 Mai 2004)

Quelqu'un pourrait il me donner son avis sur les Canon MP 360 et Epson CX5400 (ou cx3200) SVP ? J'ai lu qu'Anonyme aimait la 360, mais sans précisions...

apparemment d'après les posts que je lis ci-dessus il semble qu'il y ait un pilote 10.3 pour la Canon mais je ne trouve rien chez eux ? Si oui est-ce bien un pilote officiel, ou faut il passer par des trucs "exotiques" pour la fonction scan par ex. ?

En fait c'est pour ma mère, et la pauvre elle utilise déjà un Epson stylus scan 2000 avec Vuescan + pilote gim print et j'aimerais bien que pour une fois elle puisse avoir les trucs normaux qui sont vendus avec l'imprimante (logiciel de scan, d'impression...).

Sinon apparemment, l'Epson CX5400 semble supporter 10.3, mais cela concerne t il bien les fonctions scan aussi ?

Et concernant les prix des cartouches, vous en pensez quoi ?

Merci de vos réponses,


----------



## DandyWarhol (27 Mai 2004)

> Posté à l'origine par FANREM:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...Pour conclure, il y a un comparatif complet de 13 multifonctions dans PC Magazine de mars 2004, et ce sont les memes appareils sur Mac. Un des meilleurs choix dans cette gamme : Epson RX 500
> 
> ...



EXACT EXACT ET RE-EXACT!! 

Justement j'ai cette RX 500. Je l'ai utlisée sur mon Portable PC: C'est un VRAI bonheur. Le meilleur tout en un qui soit. Super qualité, offre logiciel ideal, simplicité d'utilisation etc etc...

En revanche sur mon Imac G4 (Jaguar) et mon Ibook G4 (Panther), et bien c'est LOIN d'etre ça. 
-&gt; D'ailleurs il m'a fallu presque 2 mois pour la faire fonctionner: Les pilotes sont décevants ils ont timidement commencé à marcher qu'après avoir formatter mon DD, très souvent les impressions ne se lancent meme pas. Et de toute façon, l'ensemble de l'intallation est très fastidieuse et peu performante!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je regrette mon achat (concernant ce produit là!)
Sinon le principe du tout en un je connais par HP et j'en suis très content. Les qualités d'impression et de scannerisation sont dorénavant de très bonne qualité quand on choisit un modèle adapté à ses besoins. Il ne faut pas croire qu'un tout en un n'est pas un produit de qualité. ça serait s'arreter au entrées de gamme. 

DW


----------



## golf (27 Mai 2004)

Le problème des pilotes sous X est simple et met les constructeurs face à leurs incohérences et leur mauvaise fois, leur fainéantise ou encore leur mépris du Mac !

Tous les "sous-ensembles de développement et ressources" sont compris dans l'unix d'Apple car il y a belle lurette que la communauté open-source a pensé à ce problème et qu'Apple y puise sans réserve ! Apple fait même cette démarche en // à celle d'HP pour son unix (HP-UX)...

Pas mal de ces bibliothèque existent même conjointement pour winmachin...

Charge aux constructeurs de les exploiter et d'y coller leurs propres outils ! Or seul HP a ce savoir faire...
La plupart du temps les autres ont essayé de "porter" leurs outils avec les résultats qu'on connaît ! 
De plus dans certaines gammes, chez Epson par exemple, les pilotes ne sont pas cohérents entre eux !
Un exemple : si vous prenez HP, toutes les intégrées ont le même noyau de pilote et les mêmes outils, actifs ou non suivant le modèle et ses options... Des petits iotas les diffèrent avec l'arrivée de Panther car Apple y a revu, simplifié et complété son outil de "Configuration d'imprimante" et les sous couches qui y affèrent... 

Prenez Gimp-Print, pour les imprimantes ou VueScan, pour les scanners, qu'on fait les auteurs ! Simplement exploiter ces bibliothèques !... Le gros de leur boulot est d'écrire les interfaces particulières à chaque marque, à chaque modèle ! Pas si simple car les constructeurs ne publient pas les caractéristiques de leurs bébés !... Mais si ces indépendant y arrivent alors pourquoi les constructeurs n'arrivent pas à rationaliser leurs pilotes ! Mystère !!!

Enfin bref, il y a encore du boulot en perspective pour tous...


----------



## Timekeeper (27 Mai 2004)

Sur les multifonctions : on à une HP à 100 euros à la maison _(Psc 1110)_, branchée sur le PC. Je suis bluffé par la qualité du mode photocopie, en couleur ou en noir et blanc,on dirait une vrai photocopie. Alors qu'avec un scanner et une imprimante classique, on ne saura jamais faire le réglage parfais, et ça ressemblera... à un scannage sorti sur l'imprimante : flou, ou tramé...

Pour les pilotes, je ne l'ai pas testée sur le Mac, mais ceux de ma petite HP 3425 font pitié fasse aux options de la version PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...remarquez, eux-même sont moins performants que les pilotes de ma HP 890c, certe de qualité plus "pro" _(ca veut dire + chère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_, mais qui à quand-même 5 ans


----------



## kabeha (27 Mai 2004)

il semblerait que HP ait pas mal la cote.
Mon choix semble d'ailleurs s'orienter vers la  *6110 *
Les fonctions Fax/Copie/Scanner sont très différenciées sur le clavier + Chargeur pour envoyer plusieurs pages.


----------



## Timekeeper (28 Mai 2004)

HP à la cote  chez moi oui. J'ai vu une Epson tourner dans mon collège il y a quelques années, j'avait ma belle HP 690c déjà, j'ai été vacciné. Entre les drivers moins performants, et les petits détails, y'avait un fossé. Les détails c'est par exemple le changement de cartouches : un voyant clignotait sur l'Epson, il fallait faire une p'tit manip pour amener les cartouches (appuyer sur un bouton peut-être), et les changer... si on remétait les mêmes, par maladresse par exemple, ou si on se rend compte qu'on à finalement pas les cartouches de rechange, impossible de faire revenir le chariot : l'imprimante ne détectait plus que la cartouche était vide, il à fallut imprimer quelques pages pour qu'elle re-propose de changer les cartouches.

Bon, ça c'est peut-être amélioré depuis, mais plus récemment (2/3 ans) j'ai acheté le modèle sans aucuns boutons, vendu "pas chère" chez Auchan, très décevante en qualité, décevante en drivers, et elle nettoie ses têtes / gaspille de l'encre à chaque fois qu'on la branche (pas d'interrupteur) : pas pratique non-plus ('me rappel plus vraiment pkoa, elle est rangée depuis pas mal de temps).

Et pendant ce temps, il suffisait de soulever le capot de mon HP pour changer les cartouches, qui s'amènent directement devant moi, 3 qualitées d'impression dont même la plus mauvaise suffit génialement au n&amp;b et convient à la couleur pas importante, gère plein d'options, ...


----------



## kabeha (20 Juillet 2004)

J'ai donc opté pour cette HP officejet 6110.
Pour le moment très content : utilisation des fonctions télécopies et photocopies indépendantes et faciles d'accès via le panneau de commande très clair.
Côté imprimante, bonne impression pour la qualité, peut-être une petite lenteur lors de la transmission des données.
Installation facile, matérielle et logicielle, avec une remarque : on ne peut pas brancher le câble USB côté clavier, ce qui m'a obligé de débrancher un autre périph. (lecteur iomega) qui ne passe pas non plus sur le clavier.
Pour télécopier/photocopier utilisation d'un chargeur : super-pratique pour envoyer plusieurs pages.
Mémorisation des n° de fax directement via menu ordi


----------



## jibu (28 Juillet 2004)

J'ai une HP 5510.
Depuis l'installation de panther, même avec la dernière version du pilote, les fonctions autre que l'imprimante ne fonctionne plus.
C'est très dommage, car sous jaguar, ça marchait très très bien.


Quelqu'un a-t-il un tuyau?


----------



## golf (29 Juillet 2004)

Quelle version de Panther, entre autres les màj, et quelle version du pilote ?!
Il semblerait qu'il y ait un pb, non du coté d'HP mais des màj !...


----------



## jibu (29 Juillet 2004)

osx 10.3.4
et hp version 6.3.4


----------



## golf (29 Juillet 2004)

Il semblerait que ce soit la màj en 10.3.4 qui ai foutu le bordel ; l'idéal serait de réinstaller Panther (clean install avec les prefs U), là faire la màj, qui sera directement une combo en 10.3.4 et là seulement réinstaller le pilote 6.3.4 
Tu devrais recouvrer toutes les options du pilote.


----------



## jibu (29 Juillet 2004)

ça ne marchait déjà pas avec la 10.3.3.

Je suis moyennement motivé à refaire une install de panther...
la hotline de hp m'a dit que sous panther, des fois ça marche, des fois pas... super hp


----------



## Captain A (4 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais bientôt recevoir mon I Mac G5 et je compte acheter une imprimante multifonction. Elle doit donc être compatible pour Mac OS 10.3. Je cherche avant tout une imprimante facile d'utilisation tout en étant performante, et ce  à moins de 200 ou 250 euros si possible. Je ne compte pas imprimer sur papier photo, ce qui en élimine déjà quelques-unes...

J'aurais donc amé avoir quelques conseils d'achat... En vous remerçiant par avance...


----------



## golf (4 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue

Compte tenu de ce que l'on peut lire ici, dans ce forum :

Canon : pas de pilote X pour leurs multifonctions...

Epson : équivoque !...

HP : vastes gamme dédiées au Mac (Psc et OfficeJet)... 
Un fil a même été dédié aux HP 

Il y a aussi Lexmark...


----------



## Keith (16 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau sur le forum.Ce qui me préoccupe en ce moment c'est que je possède un I BOOK G3 600 avec MAC OS 10.1 installé dessus,j'ai 128 MB.Je recherche une imprimante multifonction dont la configuration s'adapte correctement à mon I BOOK.Quelqu'un peut-il me conseiller par rapport à cette imprimante que je recherche?merci d'avance.


----------



## Keith (16 Novembre 2004)

Si un ou une connectée peut me faire une liste des imprimantes adaptables à mon I BOOK,merci de me la laisser sur mon e-mail :a.lejoly@laposte.net


----------



## Luc G (16 Novembre 2004)

Keith a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau sur le forum.Ce qui me préoccupe en ce moment c'est que je possède un I BOOK G3 600 avec MAC OS 10.1 installé dessus,j'ai 128 MB.Je recherche une imprimante multifonction dont la configuration s'adapte correctement à mon I BOOK.Quelqu'un peut-il me conseiller par rapport à cette imprimante que je recherche?merci d'avance.




Je peux juste te donner un conseil "à l'envers".    j'ai jeté un oeil sur les critiques de multifonctions Canon (parce que leurs imprimantes me plaisent bien) : justement, les multifonctions de Canon n'ont apparemment pas les mêmes qualités, au moins en ce qui concerne la compatibilité avec OSX : donc éviter ou tester à fond avant pour les Canon.


----------



## yret (16 Novembre 2004)

J'ai actuellement une "ancienne" LEXMARK X73 qui fonctionne pas mal mais que j'aimerais changer car:
- les cartouches sont très et trop chères: une simple noire et blanc à 33 ¤ chez un revendeur classique et guère moins sur le net !  ...
- elle est lente: lente à démarrer une impression et lente à la produire.

Sinon, pilote très simple et accès aux différentes tâches bien fait.   

N'est-il vraiment pas possible d'obtenir de pilote Canon pour OS X car franchement d'après mes toutes récentes recherches, il n'y a pas photo quant au coût global de l'achat d'une Canon tout-en-un par rapport aux autres !  Mon choix se porterait d'ailleurs sur la MP370 (rapide, simple, accès direct sans l'ordi et cartouches pas chères avec ou sans génériques !).

Quant à HP, le prix des cartouches est exhorbitant ! A ce prix là autant offrir l'imprimante !


----------



## golf (6 Décembre 2004)

A l'occasion de la B'ÆS Liégeoise 2004, nous avons pu apercevoir à la Cami de Liège les nouvelles imprimantes multifonctions Canon PIXMA MP750 et 780 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui possèdent, enfin, un pilote Mac Os X   
Amis français, en cherchez pas encore   mais cela ne devrait pas tarder.


----------



## marlou (6 Décembre 2004)

merci golf, les nouvelles canon vont me faire attendre..


----------



## Cherryl (6 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour, je recherche une imprimante multifonction compatible avec le X.1.5.

tout ce que je trouve est pour les systemes superieurs ou alors il est seulement indique mac os X..j'ai achete une brother de ce genre et obligee de la rendre car ne fonctionne pas sur mon systeme.  
Quelqu'un aurait il une idee  (de genie evidemment!   )  merci d'avance


----------



## demougin (6 Janvier 2005)

bienvenue.

ce thème a été déjà discuté de nombreuses fois, utilises la fontion recherche.

néanmoins, le 10.1.5 était loin d'être parfait, vas sur le site du fabricant de l'imprimante pour chercher le bon pilote


----------



## Philou309 (6 Janvier 2005)

Solution miracle?Passe en 10.3    :rateau:


----------



## Cherryl (6 Janvier 2005)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> bienvenue.
> 
> néanmoins, le 10.1.5 était loin d'être parfait, vas sur le site du fabricant de l'imprimante pour chercher le bon pilote



justement, il n'y en a pas sur le site du fabricant.. inexistant totalement

Merci pour le conseil pour le X.3..... j'avoue que j'y ai pense... mais en telephonant a l'apple store ce matin, on m'a dit que Tiger va sortir dans l'annee.. et tant qu'a invstir 149 euros, je prefererais acheter celui la.

j'ai fait quelques recherches sur le site mais je n'ai pas trouve...je vais essayer de faire mieux :rateau:


----------



## poissonfree (8 Janvier 2005)

Attention!
Pour ceux qui veulent une multifonction sans fil, compatible Mac (enfin j'pense:mouais: !), il n'y a que deux produits sur le marché :
- la PSC 2510
- et la PSC 2710
Et pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore reconnu le nom de la marque, ben il s'agit tout simplement .... tambour! .... Hewlett-Packard  , donc merci HP   .

Je n'ai pas encore parlé de prix, mais pour ceux qui sont intéressés, les petites bêbêtes tournent aux alentours des 500¤ ->  heu... pas chere .


----------



## poissonfree (8 Janvier 2005)

Captain A a dit:
			
		

> ...je compte acheter une imprimante multifonction ... à moins de 200 ou 250 euros si possible...


Pour ce prix là : 28 références
http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/75012/comparer/209/Imprimantes/?i1=328&f1=1351&i2=329&f2=539&i3=334&mq=0&pxmin=0&pxmax=250&od=nom&show=1&nbf=3
Perso je conseil HP, car j'ai la 450wbt : j'ai faits des tests trés concluant  en mode USB, Idra et BT (à 10-12m); je n'ai pas testé le mode // (comme c'est parti, je crois que je ne vais jamais le testé!).


----------



## golf (2 Mars 2005)

Source 
	




			
				Tests Que Choisir a dit:
			
		

> Imprimantes multifonctions : L'attrait du tout-en-un
> Les appareils combinant l'impression, le scanner, la copie et parfois le fax, séduisent de plus en plus les passionnés d'informatique. Avantages et inconvénients.
> ...
> Les modèles testés :
> Brother (1) MFC210C, Brother DCP-110C, Canon (1) Pixma MP 780, Canon Pixma MP 750, Dell A922, Dell A940, Epson CX6600, Epson Rx600, Epson Stylus CX3650, Epson Stylus Photo RX425, HP PSC 1215, HP PSC 1315, HP PSC 1350, HP PSC 2355, Lexmark (1) X7170, Lexmark P6250


----------



## Luc G (3 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je peux juste te donner un conseil "à l'envers".    j'ai jeté un oeil sur les critiques de multifonctions Canon (parce que leurs imprimantes me plaisent bien) : justement, les multifonctions de Canon n'ont apparemment pas les mêmes qualités, au moins en ce qui concerne la compatibilité avec OSX : donc éviter ou tester à fond avant pour les Canon.



J'en profite pour remettre à jour mon message : les nouvelles canon pixma sont en effet compatibles OSX. Et en plus, elles semblent garder les qualités des imprimantes pixma. Sur ce coup, canon semble enfin à jour.


----------



## golf (24 Octobre 2003)

HP...

Epson... 

Canon... 

Lexmark... 

Brother...


----------



## yopyop2000 (8 Mars 2005)

Salut,

Justement cette Canon Pixma MP780 a l'air pas mal rapport qualité prix. Mais il y a tellement d'offres qu'il est difficile de faire son choix.

si quelqu'una fait cet achat Canon Pixma MP780 paut il donner son avis ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## gatkess (17 Mars 2005)

bonjour, je suis à la recherche d'une multifonction :tel,fax,imprimante,scanner qui me premette de recevoir mes faxs directement sur mon mac ! pas moyen de trouver un modèle! qui peut me donner tuyeaux ?


----------



## Nephou (17 Mars 2005)

Canon à enfin sortie une multi-fonctions compatible mac : la PIXMA MP750 Photo qui est déjà en vente mais pas encore sur le site de canon.fr 

*edit*
mais voilà pour le site aux É.-U.


----------



## fredtravers (17 Mars 2005)

gatkess a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, je suis à la recherche d'une multifonction :tel,fax,imprimante,scanner qui me premette de recevoir mes faxs directement sur mon mac ! pas moyen de trouver un modèle! qui peut me donner tuyeaux ?


??  mais le mac reçoit tout seul les faxs .....   pas besoin de multifonction pour ça ...
j'ai activé la fonction fax , et ma petite brother laser pas chère me les imprime automatiquement ...

quant aux fonctions scanners des multi, c'est trop souvent un scanner à rouleau, par forcément pratique pour scanner le larousse ou le petit robert ...


----------



## gatkess (17 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> ??  mais le mac reçoit tout seul les faxs .....   pas besoin de multifonction pour ça ...
> j'ai activé la fonction fax , et ma petite brother laser pas chère me les imprime automatiquement ...
> 
> quant aux fonctions scanners des multi, c'est trop souvent un scanner à rouleau, par forcément pratique pour scanner le larousse ou le petit robert ...


merci de la réponse, mais ce que je comprend pas bien c est que j'ai bien activé la fonction fax de l'imac, mais meme quand je n'ai aucun fax de branché je reçois rien sur l'imac, jai aussi branché en parrlèle 2 cables: 1 pour le fax  et 1 pour l'imac et je reçois que sur sur le fax, j'ai aussi testé le branchement de l'imac via cable tel sur le fax et idem !


----------



## Nephou (17 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> quant aux fonctions scanners des multi, c'est trop souvent un scanner à rouleau, par forcément pratique pour scanner le larousse ou le petit robert ...



je ne sais pas si vous avez suivi mon lien  mais la pixma mp 750 offre au choix un chargeur de document ou un plateau en verre classique (comme une photocopieuse de bureu en fait : on soulève le chargeur et en dessous apparaît le scanner somme toute classique.


----------



## /lagiraffe (17 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

J'hésite entre les hp série 1000 et la canon pixma mp 110 ou 130.

Guidé moi ! Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## golf (17 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> quant aux fonctions scanners des multi, c'est trop souvent un scanner à rouleau...


Dans aucune des nouvelles multifonctions depuis qq temps déjà


----------



## /lagiraffe (18 Mars 2005)

/lagiraffe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'hésite entre les hp série 1000 et la canon pixma mp 110 ou 130.
> 
> Guidé moi ! Merci pour vos conseils



Donc ce que j'ai remarqué c'est que les hp ont des encres qui coûtes plus chers, et une cartouche spécial photo donc est-ce un avantage ? (la cartouche photo   ) 

Les canons sont un peu plus chers mais les encres sont moins chers alors c'est valable quand même ?

Qualité: hp ou canon 
Prix: hp ou canon   
Durée de vie: hp ou canon


----------



## tib51 (31 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,
Auriez vous des conseils à me donenr pour l'achat d'une imprimante/scanner autonome?
Les critères ne sont pas nombreux, le but n'est pas d'imprimer pleins de photos tous les jours. Il faut qu'elle puisse faire photocopieuse avec l'ordi éteind, et que les cartouches ne soient pas trop onéreuses... C'est vraiment une utilisation basique, a mon avis elle va même souvent servir à imprimer des textes sur internet et un peu de word/page, et quelques photos de temps en temps mais ca va pas aller plus loin!
Quels sont vos avis?


----------



## tib51 (31 Mars 2005)

Par exemple, je viens de voir sur le site de la fnac la lexmark X2250 et la HP PSC 1215, toutes les deux à moins de 100¤, qui font visiblement la même chose pour grosso modo le même prix. Laquelle vaudrait il mieux prendre?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Avril 2005)

Salut,

Voilà moi aussi je suis interressé par une multi-fonction, et plus particulièrement par le modèle HP psc 1350. Qu'en pensez-vous? La qualité d'impression sur papier photo est-elle au rendez-vous? Le scanner, c'est ok aussi?

Merci pour vos infos, c'est vraiment un domaine que je ne connais pas du tout :rose:


----------



## CBi (2 Avril 2005)

Le multifonction est attirant, mais j'ai finalement opté pour une solution séparée car à mon avis =
- Canon est en tête pour les imprimantes = qualité, silence. compacité
- Epson est très performant pour les scanners = en particulier souplesse du driver Twain

Ce n'est pas nécessairement plus cher (négociez !) ni plus encombrant.

Il faut aussi considérer que la durée de vie du matériel est liée à la mise à jour des drivers = choisir une multifonction, c'est mettre tous les oeufs dans le même panier.
Mes parents ont une Epson multifonction Scan2000 = au passage à OS 10, pas de problème pour la partie imprimante = fonctionne très bien, mais pas de driver pour le scanner.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (12 Avril 2005)

Après mûre réflexion, je pense opter pour la HP PSC 1350. Elle semble offrir une qualité générale très satisfaisante pour un prix ma foi tout à fait abordable. Je compte aller l'acheter cet après-midi, je vous tiendrai au courant de mes impressions (sans jeu de mots... :rateau: )


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Avril 2005)

Ca y est : j'ai finalement acheté la HP PSC 1315 ! Je dois dire que je suis pour l'instant tout à fait satisfait de sa qualité tant en print qu'en scan  De plus, elle est vraiment compacte et assez jolie! Que du positif donc pour l'instant, je la recommande vraiment à tous ceux qui cherchent une multifonction de qualité et surtout abordable (120 euros).


----------



## Clarisse (2 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

_Quid_ des imprimantes multi-fonctions? Lesquelles vous donnent le plus de satisfactions?

J'ai déjà une HP PSC 950 (driver 6.3.7) branchée en réseau via un serveur USB Keyspan (driver 1.2.1) et c'est pas la joie. Donc je veux en changer car quand je la branche directement sur un de mes mac (10.3.9), ya pas de prob mais dès qu'elle est en réseau, ça déconne à donf; parfois ça marche et parfois ça marche pô! Vous êtes-ils arrivé la même chose?

En fait je cherche une multi-fonctions (impression, scan, copie ET fax) qui puisse être heureuse en réseau. Epson j'oublie car leur multi-fonctions ne font plus fax, reste Canon et HP. Mais les pilotes HP j'ai plus trop confiance.

Et il faudrait un vrai réseau (émulateur USB ou Ethernet) et pas un partage via un ordi car ça m'obligerait à laisser la machine servante allumée tout le temps. 

Z'avez une idée???  :sick: 

Connaissez-vous la Canon PIXMA MP780 ou la HP OfficeJet 7210?

Merci bcp


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

Voici quelques liens de sujets sur MacG pour t'aider dans tes interrogations :

* Avis sur les multifonctions HP 
* Quelle multifonction choisir 
* imprimantes et réseau WIFI (Airport) 

La recherche ne donne pas grand chose sur les partages d'imprimantes en réseau.

D'autres réponses avisées vont suivre.


----------



## golf (2 Mai 2005)

Il existe dans la gamme HP des serveurs d'impressions qui permettent de les mettre en réseau.

Personnellement, j'utilise le partage d'imprimante avec ma HP Tout-en-Un et cela fonctionne très bien


----------



## Clarisse (3 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il existe dans la gamme HP des serveurs d'impressions qui permettent de les mettre en réseau.



Avec ce prix pourquoi ne pas choisir un serveur USB Keyspan qui au moins a 4 ports USB? D'autant que pour mes autres périfs USB ce serveur fonctionne impec. Mais c'est vrai, je réfléchirai au serveur HP...



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, j'utilise le partage d'imprimante avec ma HP Tout-en-Un et cela fonctionne très bien



Ce qui oblige à garder la machine servante allumée... et il serait pour moi heureux de pouvoir éviter cela.


Pourtant la HP OfficeJet 7210 a un port Ethernet, ce qui devrait me combler, mais méfiant je suis devenu et avis éclairé avant d'acheter j'aurais voulu....


----------



## golf (3 Mai 2005)

Clarisse a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant la HP OfficeJet 7210 a un port Ethernet, ce qui devrait me combler, mais méfiant je suis devenu et avis éclairé avant d'acheter j'aurais voulu....


Ben, si elle a un port ethernet, où est le pb ?!...


----------



## Clarisse (3 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben, si elle a un port ethernet, où est le pb ?!...



J'ai testé HP avec une PSC 950 et son pilote est pas terrible. Disons que l'ergonomie du dernier pilote valable pour cette appareil est compliqué, pas franchement friendly, maladroit dans son intégration à l'OS (not. il lance un module de repérage au démarrage, ce qui empêche toute reconnaissance à chaud du produit) et n'arrive pas tjrs à agir correctment (not. numérisation).

Sans compter que la 7210 n'a pas de cartouches séparées par couleur...

Mais peut-être que les pilotes HP aujourd'hui sont au poin t!?!


----------



## cordialjack (1 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous SVP me faire part de vos avis sur le choix d'une Imprimante/Fax/Copieur/etc... laser ou jet d'encre pour accompagner mon Imac ?
Ma vieille photocopieuse Canon vieillit et je m'interroge sur le choix de ce concept tout-en-un?
Je ne parviens pas à dénicher des arguments en faveur...de cette idée, m'étant toujours méfié du matos "qui fait tout tout seul" mais bon...sait-on jamais ?
D'autre part, je souhaite exploiter les interactivités wifi ou bluetooth de l'Imac en la matière.

A priori, le wifi serait courant dans les nouveaux modèles au détriment du bluetooth (consacré à d'autres périphériques style tél portable, PDA, etc..)

Qu'en pensez-vous?

Remerciements par avance.


----------



## golf (1 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour

Avant de poser une question, faire une recherche dans le forum pour voir si un fil n'est pas déjà ouvert 
D'autre part, dans la FAQ de "Périphériques", beaucoup de fils actifs y sont évoqués 

Dont : Quelle imprimante multifonctions Choisir !...


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Juillet 2005)

cordialjack a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pourriez-vous SVP me faire part de vos avis sur le choix d'une Imprimante/Fax/Copieur/etc... laser ou jet d'encre pour accompagner mon Imac ?
> Ma vieille photocopieuse Canon vieillit et je m'interroge sur le choix de ce concept tout-en-un?
> ...


J'ai opté pour une Canon MP750 (il existe la MP850 avec fax) branchée sur une borne airport
Du wifi dans toute la maison et des impressions sans fils par 3 macs équipés de airports.

Aucuns soucis!


----------



## cordialjack (1 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Avant de poser une question, faire une recherche dans le forum pour voir si un fil n'est pas déjà ouvert
> D'autre part, dans la FAQ de "Périphériques", beaucoup de fils actifs y sont évoqués
> ...


 

Daignez m'accorder votre indulgence pour ma négligence en la matière !

Je n'ai pas eu ce reflexe pourtant, je le reconnais, si souvent recommandé..

Je vais feuilleter les archives..

Vous pouvez retirer ma question par conséquent...

Merci pour vos réponses malgré tout.

(Bon, ok, je laisse l'ordi à mon fils...qui veut jouer)


-Fin de transmission-

Over


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai opté pour une Canon MP750 (il existe la MP850 avec fax) branchée sur une borne airport
> Du wifi dans toute la maison et des impressions sans fils par 3 macs équipés de airports.
> 
> Aucuns soucis!


Ah j'oubliais de répondre à une de tes questions
Depuis que j'ai une solution toute en un je savoure enfin le plaisir de faire une photocopie instantanémént sans être obligé d'allumer mon pc comme je devais le faire quand j'avais des éléments séparés et de choisir drectement sans passer par des menus inextricables si je veux la faire en noir et blanc ou en couleur! 
 
La Canon contrairment aux Hp possède l'avantage d'avoir des cartouches couleurs séparées par teinte ce qui réduit fortement le gaspillage des teintes jetées sans raison et leur coût est étonnement bas.
Elle est en plus très rapide à la fois en mode photocopie,scanner et impression
Elle est enfin très compacte!!!
J'en suis entièrement satisfait


----------



## cordialjack (1 Juillet 2005)

Merci bien pour ces jugements de satisfaction..

Je suis allé voir la gamme en détails sur le site de Canon.
Tes références de modèles me semblent en effet, trés interessantes..

J'ai poussé jusqu'au laser mais elles semblent monochromes...en majorité..

Ayant pas mal de matos Canon, j'apprécie déjà leur qualité et leur robustesse.
Donc me voilà tenté par la MP 750 ou MP 780...
Je fus surpris par le tarif également sur les sites comparateurs de prix de vente...

J'avais aussi entendu parler des cartouches différenciées et de leur tarif sans comparaison avec les HP plutôt onéreuses qu'il faut changer alors qu'une seule encre est vide...

Et avec la config de l'Imac avec Airport intégré, je pense que ce sera top et trés pratique pour constituer un réseau comme tu le décris chez toi.

C'est en fait tout ce que je voulais savoir...!

Merci d'avoir insisté.

Amicalement.


----------



## CBi (2 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ah j'oubliais de répondre à une de tes questions
> Depuis que j'ai une solution toute en un je savoure enfin le plaisir de faire une photocopie instantanémént sans être obligé d'allumer mon pc comme je devais le faire quand j'avais des éléments séparés et de choisir drectement sans passer par des menus inextricables si je veux la faire en noir et blanc ou en couleur!



Moi j'ai un peu l'expérience contraire. A savoir, inconvénients du tout-en-un =
- si c'est une "scan à plat" = encombrement de la machine ; si c'est une "scan par défilement" pas pratique pour scanner des bouquins,...
- au prix où sont les scanners aujourd'hui, pas vraiment d'avantage coût pour le tout-en-un.
- mon imprimante est à distance (Airport). Pas possible (je crois) de scanner sans fil.
- avec mon scanner Epson, j'ai une "lightbox" qui me permet de scanner négatifs de films et diapos. Je ne crois pas que ce type d'accessoire soit disponible sur tout-en-un.
- et surtout "évolutivité" des éléments copie et scan = par exemple, j'avais choisi pour mes parents une Epson Stylus Scan2000 = au passage sur OS X, driver OS X pour la partie imprimante, par contre rien pour la partie scan = reste sur Classic.
- enfin, préférence personnelle mais je trouve le pilote Epson Twain des scanners Epson très bien = Epson mieux pour les scanners, Cannon mieux pour les imprimantes.


En résumé donc, et après avoir fait l'essai = plutôt 2 outils séparés qu'un tout-en-un.


----------



## golf (2 Juillet 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> - si c'est une "scan à plat" = encombrement de la machine


Ben oui, mais non 
En général, on sait ce que l'on fait quand on va vers ce choix et cela prend moins de place que 2 ou 3 éléments séparés 
D'ailleurs la question posée n'est pas une alternative mais "Quelle tout-en-un" !



			
				CBi a dit:
			
		

> si c'est une "scan par défilement" pas pratique pour scanner des bouquins,...


Les meilleurs sont toutes à plat 



			
				CBi a dit:
			
		

> - au prix où sont les scanners aujourd'hui, pas vraiment d'avantage coût pour le tout-en-un.


Et le fax !!!



			
				CBi a dit:
			
		

> - et surtout "évolutivité" des éléments copie et scan = par exemple, j'avais choisi pour mes parents une Epson Stylus Scan2000 = au passage sur OS X, driver OS X pour la partie imprimante, par contre rien pour la partie scan = reste sur Classic.


C'est de l'histoire ancienne ça, faut pas en faire un argument.



			
				CBi a dit:
			
		

> - enfin, préférence personnelle mais je trouve le pilote Epson Twain des scanners Epson très bien = Epson mieux pour les scanners, Cannon mieux pour les imprimantes.


Cela a aussi beaucoup évolué depuis la fin de l'année dernière où Canon s'est enfin penché sur Mac Os X 

En fait tout dépend de ses besoins   

Utilisateur depuis presque 5 ans d'une HP, je vais avoir à la renouveler et j'hésite entre HP et la nouvelle gamme Canon


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Juillet 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai un peu l'expérience contraire. A savoir, inconvénients du tout-en-un =
> - si c'est une "scan à plat" = encombrement de la machine ; si c'est une "scan par défilement" pas pratique pour scanner des bouquins,...
> - au prix où sont les scanners aujourd'hui, pas vraiment d'avantage coût pour le tout-en-un.
> - mon imprimante est à distance (Airport). Pas possible (je crois) de scanner sans fil.
> ...


-Pour photocopier un bouquin le scan d'un "tout en un" n'est pas pire qu'un scan séparé!
-L'intérêt n'est pas dans le prix (qui reste à prouver) mais dans la compacité et la facilité de photocopier comme avec une photocopieuse commerciale et d'imprimer sans fils .. et le tout avec juste un seul cordon secteur et un câble USB .. (pas un seul boitier alimentation extérieur!)
-la lightbox est livré avec la Canon MP750(780)
-Concernant les drivers .... pas de soucis de ce coté là : la partie scan, imprimante et fax sont compatibles OSX et on est sûr que si un nouveau driver est développé il le sera pour L'ENSEMBLE des composantes du "tout en un".
-Le twain de la Canon fait tout ce que l'usage d'un scanner demande .. je ne vois pas ce qu'il lui faudrait de plus? ... Les twains ne remplaceront jamais un logiciel de traitement d'images

Non vraiment ... les solutions séparées c'est pour moi terminé ...  j'ai déjà donné!


----------



## cordialjack (2 Juillet 2005)

Merci pour vos débats de convaincus respectifs...

Vos judicieuses interventions m'aident à m'y retrouver comme je l'ai déjà dit.

Je penche, en fait, vraiment pour le choix de la Canon MP780...
(Jo_6466 est si enthousiaste et il semble maitriser "faire l'article" quand il est convaincu !....) 

Je cherche en effet, pouvoir photocopier un document sans recourir à un ordi.
Et d'utiliser le confort du sans fil proposé par mon Imac dernier cri.
Et de faxer ou scanner sans me prendre la tête trois heures...
Le tout avec la même machine aux dimensions discrètes.

Je n'ai pas l'intention de photocopier un bouquin...(que j'achète s'il m'est indispensable et disponible)

Golf a raison: je ne cherche pas d'alternative au concept tout-en-un mais quel(s) modèle(s) a (ont) fait sa (leurs) preuve(s)...

Prochaine étape: où l'acheter?...
(mais là je ne vais pas vous ennuyer avec ce dilemme-ci !)

So long Folk's !


----------



## golf (2 Juillet 2005)

Tu es où ?
En magasin ou sur le net 

nb : elle est présente sur Fnac.com 
aussi sur l'AppleStore... 
etc.


----------



## cordialjack (2 Juillet 2005)

Je vis en Bourgogne/Saône&Loire/Chalon/S

Je bosse sur Paris 15eme.



J'ai vu les prix sur le net avec un comparateur de prix...

Ca oscille autour de 300 ¤...

Juste une précision:

Je ne connais pas encore le fonctionnement Airport...

Mon Imac a une carte interne.

J'ai acquis une borne express supplémentaire lors de la commande sur le Store (en prévision sur les conseils de la télévendeuse Apple)

La MP780 n'a pas d'option wifi "embedded"...

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer le schémas de la configuration wifi à concevoir (avec borne?) pour imprimer sur cette Canon ss fil svp?

(euh j'imagine que je trouverais ça dans les archives de Macgé..hum hum...!?)

De toute façon, il me faudra la connecter en usb pour scanner et faxer par ailleurs non?



Merci de vos réponses érudites.


----------



## cordialjack (3 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de voir une offre Pixmania autour de la MP 780.

Elle joint à la Canon un mini serveur d'impression Netgear:

http://www.pixmania.com/dev/gui_web/common_dsp/popup_fiche_article_xhtml.php?article=43742&articleLibelle=Imprimante+multifonction+Pixma+MP780#fichetechnique

Cela pourrait m'interesser cet accessoire si j'ai bien compris qu'il sert à utiliser la Canon pour plusieurs ordis.

La question rituelle: est-ce compatible pour Mac et Pc ?

Le Netgear évoque "que" du Windows pour lui et les périphériques associés..

Me sera-t-il donc selon vous utilisable pour partager la Canon entre mon pc (non doté de carte réseau) et mon Imac G5 actuel..?

J'ai pas vraiment trouvé d'infos dans les archives...

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Juillet 2005)

cordialjack a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir une offre Pixmania autour de la MP 780.
> 
> Elle joint à la Canon un mini serveur d'impression Netgear:
> 
> ...


Ton serveur ne convient pas car il n'est pas destiné aux imprimantes USB

Si tu as une configuration comprenant :
- 1 imprimante USB
- 1 ou plusiieurs MAC communiquants en Wifi vers une borne express (sur laquelle est connecté éventuellement le modem adsl)
- 1 pc sans carte réseau ni carte wi-fi

Si ton but est juste d'imprimer le travail realisé sur ton pc sans jamais réaliser d'échanges avec ton Mac (toujours possible avec une clé usb) ni faire de l'adsl dessus

Alors un simple répartiteur concentrateur USB suffit câblé comme ceci:
- le câble venant de l'imprimante connecté sur la sortie USB du concentrateur
- le câble USB du PC connecté sur une des entrées du concentrateur
- le câble USB de la borne express connecté sur une des entrées du concentrateur
(il me manque un câble pour réaliser cette configuration .... demain ce sera fait et je te dirais si cela fonctionne correctement)

Exemples de concentrateurs   http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/763/xx/xx/104/9/criteresn.html
beaucoups sont dits compatibles OSX/WIN (mais en fait le mien n'avait pas de cd d'installation joint .. et il fonctionne très bien .... c'est donc un boitier 100% hard)


----------



## cordialjack (3 Juillet 2005)

En effet, le serveur est à connection parallèle...zut...!

Bon on l'oublie...

Mon matos actuel:

- 1 pc Dell (non muni de carte réseau)
- 1 Imac G5 (avec Airport extreme interne)

- 1 imprimante HP 995c  ( USB et Parallèle et bluetooth _(bluetooth qui ne fonctionne pas avec le mac) _)

- + 1 Canon MP 780 (à venir)

Je possède un Hub 7 ports usb Belkin par ailleurs.

Je voulais utiliser la MP 780 indifferemment avec le pc et l'Imac sans manipulation ponctuelle.
En effet, un simple répartiteur usb devrait convenir...sans doute.

Finalement, je me complique la vie non?
Je vais consacrer la HP 995c rien que pour le pc Dell en usb.
Et..la Canon pour l'Imac !!!
Je ne pense pas pour l'instant avoir besoin d'échanger des fichiers entre les deux ordis.

En annexe, je songeais malgré tout:

- Et si je voulais faire de la place, me séparer de la HP et utiliser QUE la Cannon pour les 2 ordis?

- Et si je veux utiliser la Canon avec l'Imac mais sans raccordement ? 

Voilà mes deux configurations à mettre à plat....

Merci de vos suggestions en la matière.


----------



## golf (3 Juillet 2005)

Pour ton pc, mets lui une carte réseau comme celle-ci  
Cela solutionnera bien des problèmes.


----------



## cordialjack (3 Juillet 2005)

Merci du lien judicieux...

Cette carte pci devrait convenir en effet...
Je vais vérifier et rouvrir mon Dell (action que je pensais ne plus avoir à refaire...!)
Mon pc est vieux: Pentium 3 de 1999...mais il tourne toujours plutôot bien...
Je pense qu'il ne verra pas d'inconvénient à être doté de cette carte ethernet.

Ensuite si tout va bien, ce sera limpide et simplissime pour mes scenarii de connection réseau entre le pc et l'Imac...?!!


----------



## cordialjack (4 Juillet 2005)

La carte est commandée...

J'ai découvert en fouinant sur le site Trend un serveur d'impression:

http://www.trendnet.com/fr/products/TEW-P21G.htm

_(à défaut, auriez-vous un ou des modèles connus à me conseiller?)_

Cela pourrait-il mettre utile avec mon matos svp? :

- Hp 995c usb 1

- Canon MP 780  Usb 2


- Pc Dell (avec future carte réseau donc)

- Imac G5


- Routeur Modem Speedtouch Thomson 580


Merci de vos opinions toujours pertinentes pour ma gouverne.

Cordialement.


----------



## Ulyxes (2 Août 2005)

A toutes fins utiles : mon imprimante la plus récente est une HP 3030 LaserJet "Tout en un" (LP, fax, scanner, photocopieuse).

La photocopieuse marche "off-line" ainsi que le fax. Elle comporte un chargeur aussi.

Je l'ai choisie parce je trouvais cette solution moins encombrante que d'avoir un scanner et un fax à part, et aussi par sa compacité : le scanner déborde assez peu du corps de la machine, contrairement à d'autres modèles.

Je sais ce que c'est de passer du temps et de choisir  :  donc à la disposition de quiconque voudrait des infos.


----------



## Lamar (15 Août 2005)

Salut à tous,

je viens de lire tous les messages de ce fil (c'est un peu fastidieux, mais bon...) et je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse à cette interrogation.
J'ai besoin s'il vous plait d'un avis précis, parce que ce n'est pas pour moi mais pour ma belle soeur que j'ai fait switché il y a quelques mois :
elle veut changer son imprimante et souhaite une multifonction, elle possède un iBook G4 1,2 ghz avec Panther.
Elle a repéré deux Epson, la RX 425 et la CX 6600 (aux alentours de 110 euros si j'ai bien compris). Ces modèles sont-ils parfaitement compatibles avec Panther (j'entends par là on branche, éventuellement on installe le driver, et on peut utiliser toutes les fonctions d'impression et de "scannage" depuis son ordi) ?
Merci de vos réponses.

Nicolas


----------



## yoffy (15 Août 2005)

Bonsoir,
Sans doute 110 FF ,soit entre 150 et 200 ¤ .
Ces "multifonctions" sont présentées chez AppleStore , donc sûrement compatibles .
De mon côté je viens de prendre une HP 2610 chez LA FNAC (qui se trouvait être un tout petit peu moins chère, 199 ¤ , que Apple pour ce coup ) et elle semble bien ( avec 10.4.2 ) mais vraiment moche .


----------



## Lamar (15 Août 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> Sans doute 110 FF ,soit entre 150 et 200 ¤ .
> Ces "multifonctions" sont présentées chez AppleStore , donc sûrement compatibles .
> De mon côté je viens de prendre une HP 2610 chez LA FNAC (qui se trouvait être un tout petit peu moins chère, 199 ¤ , que Apple pour ce coup ) et elle semble bien ( avec 10.4.2 ) mais vraiment moche .



Merci de ta réponse, mais je confirme c'est bien 110 euros (voir ici .
C'est idiot, je ne suis même pas allé voir sur le site Apple.


Nicolas


----------



## golf (16 Août 2005)

La suite est ici : Quelle imprimante multifonctions Choisir [2] !... ​


----------

